# Need your advise



## homestar (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to know more about the different powder coating solutions. I am thinking of using powder coating for my bike, but since I have never done it before, I thought I'll get some advice before I decide on it. So, what do you all think ? Good enough ?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Is the bike shaped like a Slingshot?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Oh, I get ya. No reason to be embarrassed, we've all been there homestar.

It's probably your seat, or your undershorts... Buy a new bike seat or double-up on the tidy whiteys.

If you insist on a powder coating solution then you can't go wrong with this:










Your discomfort is being caused by friction and perspiration. Apply this to your nether regions, not the bike, after every shower, and most importantly, you must resist the urge to scratch- you'll just be prolonging the pain. In three days you should be back up to snuff.

Gold Bond should be a staple for active people.


----------

